# Free zone job



## 101pinay (Oct 4, 2012)

How do you get a job in a free zone really? Been scanning through sites but seems to be going nowhere. Been working in the UAE for just over 5 months...but still want to look for better options out there. Any ideas?> Thanks


----------

